# Politics and News > World Affairs >  What do Americans know about Australia?

## DominorVobis

Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
Politics
Culture
Sport
Military
Geography
History
Music
Let's see how smart you yanks are.

----------


## Perianne

Australians talk funny.  They have weird animals and lots of deadly snaked and lizards.  _Beds Are Burning_ is one of the greatest songs ever.  Australia has some of the strangest looking people.  They like popcorn.  It used to be where England sent their prisoners.

That is all.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
> Politics
> Culture
> Sport
> Military
> Geography
> History
> Music
> Let's see how smart you yanks are.


Last year I read "The Fatal Shore." It was quite interesting. I'm not really up on modern Australian culture. I don't see any reason to be until I have a chance to visit. Someone did give me a CD of Scared Weird Little Guys, whom I find hilarious. I am not sure that they are terribly popular there, though. And, I have a few friends from Australia, as well as a few friends who have moved there.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Australians talk funny.  They have weird animals and lots of deadly snaked and lizards.  _Beds Are Burning_ is one of the greatest songs ever.  Australia has some of the strangest looking people.  They like popcorn.  It used to be where England sent their prisoners.
> 
> That is all.


No Americans talk funny  :Smile: 
Yes we have weird animals and yes the deadliest snakes and spiders.  No deadly lizards though.  I suppose that's wrong, is the salt water crocodile a lizard"?
Strange looking people... what besides me?
Yes what do Americans do with pop corn?
England started sending convicts here after the War of Independence with America, before that they sent them there.
Thanks for the reponse

----------

Perianne (02-18-2014)

----------


## Dan40

Australia is a,

A. Penal colony.

B. Leper colony

c. Both.

D. None of the above.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Australia is a,
> 
> A. Penal colony.
> 
> B. Leper colony
> 
> c. Both.
> 
> D. None of the above.


D .........................

----------


## Dan40

> D .........................


OK,  Australia is small city on the outskirts of Tasmania.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I was there for a month in 1994.  Hobart and Perth.  With the Nav.

The people there...did us right.  Me personally...this takes some explaining.  When our ship, an aircraft carrier, hit Perth...to keep the ship going, there would be a "duty section."  There were four duty sections; so one-fourth of the ship's personnel would be on duty at any given time.  The ship could be activated in emergency with one-quarter the men.

I had duty the day we dropped anchor.

Which meant I couldn't hit the beach until the next day.

Which I did.  First stop:  A laundromat.  Ship's laundry service...I swear to God, they used used engine oil in place of detergent.  It would take many washes to get the crud out that the ship's laundry would put in.

So I got some Aussie money, found a washateria, jammed my clothes in machines...and there was a pub around the corner.

There was some sort of local Council meeting going on in there.  It being a small pub, it couldn't be avoided.  Nobody had the bad manners to tell this boorish Yank to bugger off.

So I was in there.  And my accent was like a badge.  Next you know, they're all over me with questions - and I had a lot myself.  We had a bloody good time, they and I, and we talked and drank pints for about three hours.

When I remembered my wash.

I got out of there, ran back to the laundry...and...the machines I used...were EMPTY!  Holy Mother of God...my clothes were stolen!

There was a fetching young Mum-type, folding some clothes on a work table by the office...seems she worked there.  I approached her, and saw that the clothes she was folding were MINE! W...T...F?!

And she turns to me, red hair, green eyes that would melt stone...

_"Oh, I saw the clothes were finished; I figured you had things to do.  So I put them in the dryer..."_

But, what about the cost?  And...you didn't have to FOLD THEM!

_"Oh, no worries.  We'll take care of that.  We're just glad you're here to visit"_

Me being a social klutz, and three-quarters in the bag, I didn't get her name, number, background.  I don't give a ripe royal rat's ass if she was a washerwoman; I haven't seen that attractive a woman in a laundry, EVER.

But I didn't.  My head was spinning; because of the paint-remover the Aussies call beer; but not JUST for that.  NO ONE I'd ever met in the States had EVER shown such consideration for a stranger's needs...WITHOUT EVEN MEETING HIM.

----------

Corruptbuddha (01-28-2015),curvy_goddess (11-13-2014),fyrenza (02-06-2014),Victory (07-02-2014)

----------


## Perianne

And some Australian people smuggle piglets into sporting events.

http://www.myfoxny.com/Story/2465082...-pig-smuggling

----------


## Dan40

> I was there for a month in 1994.  Hobart and Perth.  With the Nav.
> 
> The people there...did us right.  Me personally...this takes some explaining.  When our ship, an aircraft carrier, hit Perth...to keep the ship going, there would be a "duty section."  There were four duty sections; so one-fourth of the ship's personnel would be on duty at any given time.  The ship could be activated in emergency with one-quarter the men.
> 
> I had duty the day we dropped anchor.
> 
> Which meant I couldn't hit the beach until the next day.
> 
> Which I did.  First stop:  A laundromat.  Ship's laundry service...I swear to God, they used used engine oil in place of detergent.  It would take many washes to get the crud out that the ship's laundry would put in.
> ...


So you went to Australia, got so drunk the washerwoman looked like a movie starlet.  Does that about wrap it up?  BTDT

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Matalese (02-06-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Australians are of European descent, except for the aboriginal peoples. When the Europeans came they brought their cats, the cats decimated small furry mammals of Australia upon which the aboriginal people lived. So now the aboriginal people eat cats, I believe Australia has the biggest population of great white sharks in the world. Culture? The continent is so huge there must be dozens of cultures just as in the USA.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So you went to Australia, got so drunk the washerwoman looked like a movie starlet.  Does that about wrap it up?  BTDT


Oh, I was sober enough to pass judgment.  She was a "washerwoman" but not like any I'd found in the States...or elsewhere.

No, I take that back.  Right down the road in my little city, there's a laundromat which had a helpful young high-school age girl working there part-time.  Didn't stay, of course; but she was also helpful to me when I made a bit of a mistake with a dryer.  Long story...

But that day...remember, I still had to get on the water taxi, get to the carrier, pass by the Officer of the Deck...obvious intoxication, if it didn't cause me to fall off the water taxi or ladder up to the brow...I'd be put on a Drunk Watch...and no more liberty!  And it was still midafternoon.

Even then, it took more than four pints to put me out of action.

----------


## Dan40

> Oh, I was sober enough to pass judgment.  She was a "washerwoman" but not like any I'd found in the States...or elsewhere.
> 
> No, I take that back.  Right down the road in my little city, there's a laundromat which had a helpful young high-school age girl working there part-time.  Didn't stay, of course; but she was also helpful to me when I made a bit of a mistake with a dryer.  Long story...
> 
> But that day...remember, I still had to get on the water taxi, get to the carrier, pass by the Officer of the Deck...obvious intoxication, if it didn't cause me to fall off the water taxi or ladder up to the brow...I'd be put on a Drunk Watch...and no more liberty!  And it was still midafternoon.
> 
> Even then, it took more than four pints to put me out of action.


RRRRrrrggg, fer da life a da sea, Arrrgh

----------


## hoytmonger

Their private health care is superior to their national health care.

----------


## Matalese

Troll never came back,   :Tongue20:

----------


## Dan40

> Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
> Politics
> Culture
> Sport
> Military
> Geography
> History
> Music
> Let's see how smart you yanks are.


Doesn't it first have to be established that there IS something interesting about Australia?

----------


## Oscarb63

the dingos will eat your baby.....

----------

curvy_goddess (11-13-2014),Dan40 (02-10-2014),Perianne (02-10-2014),Rutabaga (10-31-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> the dingos will eat your baby.....


Puuurfect!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Doesn't it first have to be established that there IS something interesting about Australia?


Does this cover it?

----------


## Dan40

> Does this cover it?


That they have giant rats is not interesting.  Louisiana has giant rats too.  See: Nutria.  Not interesting. 

 And they have Aborigines, when they elect one president like the USA did, THEN it will be interesting.

----------

Perianne (02-10-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That they have giant rats is not interesting.  Louisiana has giant rats too.  See: Nutria.  Not interesting.


Yeah.

But they managed to parlay all that, and four drunken blokes in a pub with a banjo, into an American hit song.

Now if they elect someone as unfit as the guy WE did, as Head of State...don't know if the PM is chosen by direct election, or what...but if they choose him because of PIGMENTATION, against all evidence that he's a drug-addled MORON...they deserve what they get.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
> Politics
> Culture
> Sport
> Military
> Geography
> History
> Music
> Let's see how smart you yanks are.


Ozzies are Tank Lovers.

----------


## Swedgin

I have only met a few Aussies, but, everone one of them was super-cool.  

Never been to Australia, but, I had a dream I visited...and did not want to come back.  I would likely love to get lost in parts of the Outback.  And, if I had money, I could spend me a good deal of time around the Reefs.

"Fosters" means BE-ARE!

----------


## Swedgin

Don't know if this is true of  most, but, one of my Aussie friends, who lived in an older home, had a pet Gecko he let loose in the house.  Said they are perfect at taking care of small insects, mosquitos, and what not.

Kept their cat, "Sinbad" entertained, as well.....

----------


## DominorVobis

> Their private health care is superior to their national health care.


Absolutely incorrect

----------


## DominorVobis

> Don't know if this is true of  most, but, one of my Aussie friends, who lived in an older home, had a pet Gecko he let loose in the house.  Said they are perfect at taking care of small insects, mosquitos, and what not.
> 
> Kept their cat, "Sinbad" entertained, as well.....


I do not know anyone with a pet Geko

----------


## DominorVobis

> Australians are of European descent, except for the aboriginal peoples. When the Europeans came they brought their cats, the cats decimated small furry mammals of Australia upon which the aboriginal people lived. So now the aboriginal people eat cats, I believe Australia has the biggest population of great white sharks in the world. Culture? The continent is so huge there must be dozens of cultures just as in the USA.


Absolutely incorrect.  My partner is Aboriginal and I have never heard of them eating cats.  We have one culture, nothing like the USA I was actually surprised that only a few miles from the cities you could hear the banjo's playing  :Smile:   Australia is much more homogeneous than the US

----------


## DominorVobis

> Absolutely incorrect.  My partner is Aboriginal and I have never heard of them eating cats.  We have one culture, nothing like the USA I was actually surprised that only a few miles from the cities you could hear the banjo's playing   Australia is much more homogeneous than the US


I will say, you can tell city folk from country folk, but you can't tell what area or what state they come from generally.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Doesn't it first have to be established that there IS something interesting about Australia?


Yes well if nothing gets posted then I guess there is nothing interesting here.

----------


## DominorVobis

> That they have giant rats is not interesting.  Louisiana has giant rats too.  See: Nutria.  Not interesting. 
> 
>  And they have Aborigines, when they elect one president like the USA did, THEN it will be interesting.


The USA elected an Aboriginal, wow, what Native American Nation was he from, when did this happen, what did Barack say about it, when where, oh my god this is big news, holly crap.

How long have we had a president, why wasn't I told, why wasn't anyone told, wow, holy crap, this is bigger news than the statement that the US has a Native American as the president.

Fool

----------


## Sheldonna

I've always wanted to check out the beaches there (they say nobody bothers you or hits on you....unlike beaches in Texas).  

Wouldn't want to live there since they outlawed gun ownership.  I presume the main sport there is soccer, but not sure.

Other than the fact that aussies served in WWII, I have no clue about their military.  They have weird rock formations and mountains, desert areas and forests surrounded by BEACHES!

The Brits tried to claim the entire continent, installed penal colonies there and the settlers encroached on the native aborigines just as it happened here in the states with native americans.

I know nothing about Australian music or film.

In short, I know very little about Australia...but thanks to your question, I will endeavor to edicate myself now (better late than never)...lol.

----------


## DominorVobis

> I've always wanted to check out the beaches there (they say nobody bothers you or hits on you....unlike beaches in Texas).  
> 
> Wouldn't want to live there since they outlawed gun ownership.  I presume the main sport there is soccer, but not sure.
> 
> Other than the fact that aussies served in WWII, I have no clue about their military.  They have weird rock formations and mountains, desert areas and forests surrounded by BEACHES!
> 
> The Brits tried to claim the entire continent, installed penal colonies there and the settlers encroached on the native aborigines just as it happened here in the states with native americans.
> 
> I know nothing about Australian music or film.
> ...


Yes you won't get hit on on the beaches unless it's a yankee tourist lol.
Guns can be owned by any adult, who is mentally competent, has no criminal record, and has a reasonable reason to use one.  I love our gun laws.

The main sport here is cricket, closely followed by NRL.  Rugby League or sometimes just called football.
http://www.nrl.com/

I will answer other parts later, find and watch an NRL game on the web, tell me what you think.  Another sport is AFL.  google that.  I am an NRL fan, go the bunnies...

----------


## Fearandloathing

> No Americans talk funny 
> Yes we have weird animals and yes the deadliest snakes and spiders.  No deadly lizards though.  I suppose that's wrong, is the salt water crocodile a lizard"?
> Strange looking people... what besides me?
> Yes what do Americans do with pop corn?
> England started sending convicts here after the War of Independence with America, before that they sent them there.
> Thanks for the reponse


No, I have to agree with Americans and the rest of the world, Aussies talk funny.

I'm staying out of this debate, the last interaction I had on the internet with an Australian was not pleasant.....it seems he, in  a land with likely two mountains that get snow, is an expert on how ice is formed in the Arctic, seems the scientists are all wrong.  

In that regard I see some similarity between Yanks and Aussies

----------


## gamewell45

Some of the worlds most poisonous snakes reside in Australia.  The pop rock group Men At Work were from Austraila.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Some of the worlds most poisonous snakes reside in Australia.  The pop rock group Men At Work were from Austraila.



and INXS and ACDC and The Bee Gees

----------


## gamewell45

> and INXS and ACDC and The Bee Gees


Forgot about INXS and the Bee Gees; never knew AC/DC were from the land down under.

----------


## Sheldonna

Thanks for the info.  

Do they show Australian sports here in the states?  I've never seen any...but then, I tune out most sports now (comes from too many years of hubby sitting there with his feet up watching football while I had to dust and vacuum _around_ his lazy arse...lol)!

----------


## St James

> i was there for a month in 1994.  Hobart and perth.  With the nav.
> 
> The people there...did us right.  Me personally...this takes some explaining.  When our ship, an aircraft carrier, hit perth...to keep the ship going, there would be a "duty section."  there were four duty sections; so one-fourth of the ship's personnel would be on duty at any given time.  The ship could be activated in emergency with one-quarter the men.
> 
> I had duty the day we dropped anchor.
> 
> Which meant i couldn't hit the beach until the next day.
> 
> Which i did.  First stop:  A laundromat.  Ship's laundry service...i swear to god, they used used engine oil in place of detergent.  It would take many washes to get the crud out that the ship's laundry would put in.
> ...


cva-61 '71-'75

----------


## Swedgin

> I do not know anyone with a pet Geko


May have just been something he and his buddies did.  He told me they lived in a "rural" area, but not really the "outback."

Makes some sense, but, I have to wonder what happens when the creature has to relieve itself.

----------


## Teutorian

You once had a Kangaroo for a President.

----------


## DominorVobis

> You once had a Kangaroo for a President.


Don't remember that, we did have a problem with Kangaroos around the streets in Sydney but they have died down now, they kept falling down Wombat holes and breaking their legs.

The hoop snakes and drop bears still cause grief in the suburbs and I saw on the smoke signal news today that a family was attacked by a Koala Bear after it overturned their car.  Our Aboriginal President ordered the issues of boomerangs, spears and woomeras and the rouge bear was hunted down and destroyed.  But it is pretty windy today, maybe the smoke was wrong.  I am going to a pow wow later so I will read the message stick and see what really happened.

Aren't you the person who thinks Barack Obama is an American Aboriginal, then you will believe what I wrote, shessh, you will believe anything.

Um, how would you like to be the proud owner of a bridge.  It's not new, but still in good order.  It is currently in Sydney stretching across the harbour.  Great asset, great for setting fireworks from, I can arrange for it at a good price.  I have enclosed a picture.  Let me know  :Smile: 
821539-sydney-fireworks.jpg

----------

Perianne (02-18-2014),Teutorian (02-18-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Don't know if this is true of  most, but, one of my Aussie friends, who lived in an older home, had a pet Gecko he let loose in the house.  Said they are perfect at taking care of small insects, mosquitos, and what not.
> 
> Kept their cat, "Sinbad" entertained, as well.....


Here in FL we have an abundance of different lizards all around the house.  One a small green lizard is near extinct because a larger brown lizard eats them.  20 years ago the little green one was the most common.

We have a cat named RED.  He looks exactly like Garfield with the huge cheecks.  But RED is an 18 lb bundle of solid muscle.  Most of the lizards in the yard have no tails, just stubs.  RED snacks on tails.

A buddy of mine and I were sitting at a picnic table in his back yard drinking beer and lyin' about women we knew  :Smile:   When a female lizard came down a branch near us.  Soon we hear chatter in the other direction.  A male was on top of a lawn chair and we were between him and the female.  The male was chattering at us and blowing up his bright red chin bag.  He was ready to take us both on!  :Angry4:

----------


## DominorVobis

> Here in FL we have an abundance of different lizards all around the house.  One a small green lizard is near extinct because a larger brown lizard eats them.  20 years ago the little green one was the most common.
> 
> We have a cat named RED.  He looks exactly like Garfield with the huge cheecks.  But RED is an 18 lb bundle of solid muscle.  Most of the lizards in the yard have no tails, just stubs.  RED snacks on tails.
> 
> A buddy of mine and I were sitting at a picnic table in his back yard drinking beer and lyin' about women we knew   When a female lizard came down a branch near us.  Soon we hear chatter in the other direction.  A male was on top of a lawn chair and we were between him and the female.  The male was chattering at us and blowing up his bright red chin bag.  He was ready to take us both on!


So what happened, don't keep us in suspense....

----------


## Dan40

> So what happened, don't keep us in suspense....


I squished the male and my buddy squished the female.  What the hell did you think would happen, we don't like our beer drinkin' to be interrupted!


Actually we laughed so hard we almost fell off the picnic table.  Then the male leaped on the table and on to the branch and they ran off together to live happily ever after,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until a cat comes along.

That friend was one of the most articulate intelligent people I ever knew.  About 6 months after the lizard lovers, he and I were at the Yacht Club for the start of Friday Night Follies.  We walked out, just as we got to the end of the sidewalk by the parking lot, he stood at attention and fell over on the lawn, dead.  At the funeral I was supposed to deliver the eulogy.  I could not speak, no words would come out.

----------

alan (11-19-2014)

----------


## DominorVobis

> I squished the male and my buddy squished the female.  What the hell did you think would happen, we don't like our beer drinkin' to be interrupted!
> 
> 
> Actually we laughed so hard we almost fell off the picnic table.  Then the male leaped on the table and on to the branch and they ran off together to live happily ever after,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until a cat comes along.
> 
> That friend was one of the most articulate intelligent people I ever knew.  About 6 months after the lizard lovers, he and I were at the Yacht Club for the start of Friday Night Follies.  We walked out, just as we got to the end of the sidewalk by the parking lot, he stood at attention and fell over on the lawn, dead.  At the funeral I was supposed to deliver the eulogy.  I could not speak, no words would come out.


Serious, I am so sorry.

----------


## Dan40

> Serious, I am so sorry.


Thank you.

Death is part of life.  Nothing to do about it but carry on.

----------


## Teutorian

> Don't remember that, we did have a problem with Kangaroos around the streets in Sydney but they have died down now, they kept falling down Wombat holes and breaking their legs.
> 
> The hoop snakes and drop bears still cause grief in the suburbs and I saw on the smoke signal news today that a family was attacked by a Koala Bear after it overturned their car.  Our Aboriginal President ordered the issues of boomerangs, spears and woomeras and the rouge bear was hunted down and destroyed.  But it is pretty windy today, maybe the smoke was wrong.  I am going to a pow wow later so I will read the message stick and see what really happened.
> 
> Aren't you the person who thinks Barack Obama is an American Aboriginal, then you will believe what I wrote, shessh, you will believe anything.
> 
> Um, how would you like to be the proud owner of a bridge.  It's not new, but still in good order.  It is currently in Sydney stretching across the harbour.  Great asset, great for setting fireworks from, I can arrange for it at a good price.  I have enclosed a picture.  Let me know 
> 821539-sydney-fireworks.jpg


Consider me thoroughly entertained.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Thank you.
> 
> Death is part of life.  Nothing to do about it but carry on.


Oh I know that only too well, I lost my bride to cancer 20 years ago, she was only 36.

----------


## Matalese

> Absolutely incorrect.  My partner is Aboriginal and I have never heard of them eating cats.  We have one culture, nothing like the USA I was actually surprised that only a few miles from the cities you could hear the banjo's playing   Australia is much more homogeneous than the US



Better notify the BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6974687.stm

----------


## DominorVobis

> Consider me thoroughly entertained.


I will, and I am glad.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Better notify the BBC
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6974687.stm


the keyword is "some".  It maybe a few who live in pretty squalid conditions but is generally not the case, did you even read your link.

----------


## usfan

I've had a few aussie buddies.. one of my golf friends a few years back (when i still played) married an aussie girl & moved there.  Let's see what i can remember..

They walk around upside down.
the toilet swirls the opposite way around.
They put crocodile teeth in their hats, & fold one side up.
They have just as much bitter polemical politics, with blame going around for all sides.
They form coalitions in politics, with greenies, labor, socialists, & other parties all jockeying for supremacy.
They, like americans, are mostly descended from the rejects of society.. castoffs from the dregs of europe.
Their illegal aliens are mostly asian.
While we are in the dead of winter, they are at the beach or sweltering in 'steaming 45 degrees'.
Pommies like to laugh while sitting in gum trees.

I also know they have a lot of skiing, surfing, wildlife.. more species of marsupials than anywhere on earth.  Some are nice, some are nasty.. just depends on the person.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Absolutely incorrect


Having had experience with both, I restate my original position.

----------


## DominorVobis

> Having had experience with both, I restate my original position.


and having experience with both, as a patient, as the spouse of a patient and working in the industry, I also restate my position...Absolutely not.  All Australian major teaching hospitals are public.

When my wife was being treated for cancer, the lady in the next bed asked how we could afford it, she said it was really a drain on them.  My wife said "I am a public patient, it doesn't cost me a cent".  The lady re-admitted herself as a public patient.
http://www.australiatop.com/Health/hospitals.asp

----------


## hoytmonger

> and having experience with both, as a patient, as the spouse of a patient and working in the industry, I also restate my position...Absolutely not.  All Australian major teaching hospitals are public.
> 
> When my wife was being treated for cancer, the lady in the next bed asked how we could afford it, she said it was really a drain on them.  My wife said "I am a public patient, it doesn't cost me a cent".  The lady re-admitted herself as a public patient.
> http://www.australiatop.com/Health/hospitals.asp


So, you enjoy wealth redistribution. My experience was one of delays, I could wait several days to get a procedure in the national system or pay cash an have it done immediately in the private system. I chose to pay.

----------


## DominorVobis

> So, you enjoy wealth redistribution. My experience was one of delays, I could wait several days to get a procedure in the national system or pay cash an have it done immediately in the private system. I chose to pay.


I'm happy for you.

----------


## Dan40

> and having experience with both, as a patient, as the spouse of a patient and working in the industry, I also restate my position...Absolutely not.  All Australian major teaching hospitals are public.
> 
> When my wife was being treated for cancer, the lady in the next bed asked how we could afford it, she said it was really a drain on them.  My wife said "I am a public patient, it doesn't cost me a cent".  The lady re-admitted herself as a public patient.
> http://www.australiatop.com/Health/hospitals.asp


    According to the 

http://www.oecd.org/

A liberal leaning international org that the USA and Australia have belonged to for many years.

Australians spend 19.3% of their HOUSEHOLD income, out of pocket for health care.

The average out of pocket expense for health care, all nations, is 19.6%

The USA average is 11.6%.

Canada, often used as the shining example of govt health care spends 14.7% of its household income on health care.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-27-2014),usfan (02-20-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Newcastle NSW was so named because of the coal deposits found there.

----------


## ManilaFolder

Kangaroos in the safari and rugby. Oh and the accent of course. 

You can thank Outback Steakhouse for the years of advertising that put this image of Australia in my mind.

----------


## protectionist

Don't go in the water.  They've got the nastiest, poisonous jellyfish, and other poisonous things roaming around in the salt.  More poisonous critters on the land.  I once had a dream that I went to Australia, and all the people were wearing suits of armor on the land and thick wet suits in the water.  I was relieved to get out of that dream.  Ever hear of the sea wasp ?

Australia partially, is in the tropics (in between the tropics of cancer and capricorn).  In the tropics the number of species of living things is much greater than in temperate zones.  As George H. Bush used to say > "Bad!  Bad!"

And, Australia made a very cool contribution to the world.  The teddy bear.  These cute, cuddly bears that little kids have to hug, are replicas of Australia's Koala bears, which got named "teddy bears" when Teddy Roosevelt went to Australia in the early 1900's.  And brought some of the koalas back to America with him.  Australia was a rather unknown place to Americans back then (long before TV, computers, etc), and nobody had ever seen these bears before.  Nobody knew what they were called, so everybody just started calling them "Teddy's bears".  That soon morphed into "teddy bears."  Cute little rascals they are.

----------


## Gemini

> Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
> Politics
> Culture
> Sport
> Military
> Geography
> History
> Music
> Let's see how smart you yanks are.


Wombats.  They have wombats.  Kangaroos.  A wet and dry season if I recall correctly.

But most importantly, they have wombats.  I know they have some racial beefs because of heavily subsidized aboriginals - guy I met in boot camp _hated_ them and he wasn't shy about mentioning it either.

Also that the cane toad is considered a menace, even if it was brought over originally to take care of native pests.  Despite that it became one of the most notorious.  I could think of more but that is all I got for now.

----------


## DonGlock26

They have the Alps and great skiing.

----------


## Sled Dog

Australia gave the world the Wiggles and their Big Red Car.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
> Politics
> Culture
> Sport
> Military
> Geography
> History
> Music
> Let's see how smart you yanks are.


Ferdinkom!

That about covers it.

----------


## JackDallas

You talk funny.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

In 1968 my ship, the USS Mansfield, paid a visit to Newcastle NSW.  It was a lovely place and the people were absolutely the most gracious I have ever met.  Several of us were invited to a home and were wined and dined.  It as absolutely fantastic after Japan and Hong Kong.  However, I also noticed an undercurrent of self doubt and a massive inferiority complex from many of those we met.  I see that has not changed with almost all Aussie posters being arrogant little twits in order to conceal this self loathing they have of their homeland.

----------


## Swedgin

I KNOW, that, in Australia....

...beer does flow, and men chunder
(You should be able to hear the thunder)
And women glow, and men plunder....
but, you better run and take cover.

(Yeah...)

They have all kinds of crazy gangs in the outback, who continually get their asses kicked by Mel Gibson.

They like Shrimp on the Barbie, and, have one of the best, if not THE best Steak Houses in North America (But, Aussies evidently, NEVER eat steak for lunch...Grrrrrrrr....)

Both Chrocodile Dundee and the Gladiator, Maximus are from Austrailia, as well as the unofficial Queen of Nashville (And her Aussie husband....)

Aussies don't like Bunny Rabbits, though........

----------


## Victory

> Write something interesting that you know about Australia.  Don't cheat and google something, if you know nothing say so.
> Politics
> Culture
> Sport
> Military
> Geography
> History
> Music
> Let's see how smart you yanks are.


When I was there I discovered they have indigenous culture problems with Tasmanians pretty similar to our own problems with Native Americans.

----------


## Victory

> There was a fetching young Mum-type, folding some clothes on a work table by the office...seems she worked there.  I approached her, and saw that the clothes she was folding were MINE! W...T...F?!
> 
> And she turns to me, red hair, green eyes that would melt stone...
> 
> _"Oh, I saw the clothes were finished; I figured you had things to do.  So I put them in the dryer..."_
> 
> But, what about the cost?  And...you didn't have to FOLD THEM!
> 
> _"Oh, no worries.  We'll take care of that.  We're just glad you're here to visit"_


THAT is exactly my experience with the consideration of Aussies.

When I was there, I took a cab from some point A to point B.  I chatted with the cabbie.  I arrived and started fishing out the fare from my wallet.  He stopped me about five bucks short and said, "Na.  That's fine, mate.  That's enough."  I said I had the rest of the fare (plus tip!) but he insisted I forget about the rest of the fare (and tip).  I thanked him and figured it was just a crazy fluke and I caught a cabbie on a good day.  BUT  A day or so later I'm in a cab again with a different cabbie and the same thing happened!  Holy crap!  I thought.  Is everybody like this here?

That was in Sydney.  My wife and I then flew up to Cairns for some scuba and chatted with a local while we were on a beach waiting for our gear.  I told her about the cabbies and she said, "Yeah.  That's just the way people are here."

Damn!  Australia became super cool after that!

(Furthermore, I don't get it.  What is it about Australia that makes their people so damn cool?  Small but vibrant towns?  Lack of world visability?  Massive access to the great (and unique) outdoors?  What?  I dunno.)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I know a tiny bit about some history of Australia. I know that it started our as penal colonies for Great Britain beginning with Venezuela. Then I know some things about what happened to Australia during WW II.

I've heard, but know for certain that Australia is not a very religious coutnry and atheists are welcomed there, and they don't understand the unfriendliness of modern Americans. I've been on some boards where the Australians did complain about this.

I know some about the Aborigines there. 

And I really enjoyed the movie The Gods Must Be Crazy. It and Blazing Saddles are among my top ten favorite comedies.

I know that Australia has a $200 fine for not voting for each person who does not vote.

I've heard some strange conspiracy and UFO stuff about Ayers rock. I find it interesting but I don't really believe in it.

Other than that, I don't know a lot. 

I would like to visit there someday.

----------


## teeceetx

Fosters, Holdens, Shrimp on the barbee, Gold Coast, Outback, Great Barrier Reef, Smoking hot women.  Need I go on?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Fosters, Holdens, Shrimp on the barbee, Gold Coast, Outback, Great Barrier Reef, Smoking hot women.  Need I go on?


i like em!

[need i know more?]

----------


## goosey

> I know a tiny bit about some history of Australia. I know that it started our as penal colonies for Great Britain beginning with Venezuela. Then I know some things about what happened to Australia during WW II.
> 
> I've heard, but know for certain that Australia is not a very religious coutnry and atheists are welcomed there, and they don't understand the unfriendliness of modern Americans. I've been on some boards where the Australians did complain about this.
> 
> I know some about the Aborigines there. 
> 
> And I really enjoyed the movie The Gods Must Be Crazy. It and Blazing Saddles are among my top ten favorite comedies.
> 
> I know that Australia has a $200 fine for not voting for each person who does not vote.
> ...


Wrong on all counts

Australia was started as a military outpost to guard norfolk island, which grew the trees they used for masts and sisel ( grass) they used for rope. They owned the rock of Gibralter and the sewers canal to get there unmolested.

Australians love modern Americans because of how friendly you are.

Blazing saddles is your 12th favorite movie. So wrong again.

The fine for not voting is $20 

You believe the ufo ayers rock conspiracy with all your heart and mind.

The God's must be crazy was in Africa. The protagonist is a kalahari bushman. Not an aussie abo.

Your racial ignorance is appalling.

You know heaps about australia, so wrong there too.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Wrong on all counts
> 
> Australia was started as a military outpost to guard norfolk island, which grew the trees they used for masts and sisel ( grass) they used for rope. They owned the rock of Gibralter and the sewers canal to get there unmolested.
> 
> Australians love modern Americans because of how friendly you are.
> 
> Blazing saddles is your 12th favorite movie. So wrong again.
> 
> The fine for not voting is $20 
> ...


LOL Goosey, have you seen the Gods Must Be Crazy Too?

----------


## curvy_goddess

They have that glorious opera house, and I could salivate over Quigley in the Outback all day...

----------


## alan

Not one mention of vegemite?  Wth?

Ditto on quiqley!  Roy!

----------


## Coolwalker

"What do Americans know about Australia?"

That it was a prison colony and the people living there like large beer cans and throw curved sticks.

----------


## Matt

I don't know jack shit about Australia. It's too far away for me to care honestly.  :Tongue20:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I know it can snow in June in Australia.  I know the people there talk funny (however, being misguided folks they think we talk funny.  Ha Ha, what a hoot)

I also know Aussies are generally very friendly.

----------


## Coolwalker

I know they have hot women, sharks and big ass beer cans.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Absolutely incorrect.  My partner is Aboriginal and I have never heard of them eating cats.  We have one culture, nothing like the USA I was actually surprised that only a few miles from the cities you could hear the banjo's playing   Australia is much more homogeneous than the US


That's because, other than the abo's you don't let non whites immigrate into the country.  Keeps it European it does.

Actually, of all the places I have been I like Australia the best.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I've always wanted to check out the beaches there (they say nobody bothers you or hits on you....unlike beaches in Texas).  
> 
> Wouldn't want to live there since they outlawed gun ownership.  I presume the main sport there is soccer, but not sure.
> 
> Other than the fact that aussies served in WWII, I have no clue about their military.  They have weird rock formations and mountains, desert areas and forests surrounded by BEACHES!
> 
> The Brits tried to claim the entire continent, installed penal colonies there and the settlers encroached on the native aborigines just as it happened here in the states with native americans.
> 
> I know nothing about Australian music or film.
> ...



Think Nicole Kidman, Mel Gibson and Russell Crowe.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I was there for a month in 1994.  Hobart and Perth.  With the Nav.
> 
> The people there...did us right.  Me personally...this takes some explaining.  When our ship, an aircraft carrier, hit Perth...to keep the ship going, there would be a "duty section."  There were four duty sections; so one-fourth of the ship's personnel would be on duty at any given time.  The ship could be activated in emergency with one-quarter the men.
> 
> I had duty the day we dropped anchor.
> 
> Which meant I couldn't hit the beach until the next day.
> 
> Which I did.  First stop:  A laundromat.  Ship's laundry service...I swear to God, they used used engine oil in place of detergent.  It would take many washes to get the crud out that the ship's laundry would put in.
> ...


Imagine this backdrop, but push it to 1981.  USS America - Wonderful people, great time.  The young lady who I met introduced me to her family, drove me all over town, and got me back to the boat safe and sound.  What a great place with GREAT people.

And...the second best part (after the girl of course) was I could not BUY a drink...they just kept giving them to me.

----------


## lizardking

Friendly people with fast & dry English, pouched animals, intermittent rivers, Nick Cave, AC/DC, Ben Frost... And a bunch of politicians that rule the country and kept on a short leash by the US government.

----------


## Canadianeye

I learned this recently. Cigarettes are about $30.00 a pack in the land down under the thumb of the government.

----------


## Don

I can't recall ever meeting an Aussie in person but they seem to be closer to us Americans than the English or even the Canadians. Most of what I know about Australia is from the following movies.

Quigley Down Under.

Rabbit Proof Fence.

The Fringe Dwellers.

The Earthling. (even though I heard much of it was filmed in New Zealand,)

Mad Max.

The Road Warrior.

Thunderdome.

Gallipoli.

Crocodile Dundee.

Australia.

Priscilla.

And a few more. Interesting country, interesting people.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

6' hopping rats.  They call them "kangaroos".
The tree huggers, are bears.
Not a fan of their politics.

----------


## Katzndogz

I have known a number of Aussies.   They have terrible parties.

----------


## oscarmitre

> 6' hopping rats.  They call them "kangaroos".
> The tree huggers, are bears.
> Not a fan of their politics.


Our politics are nice and simple - unlike Canadian politics. Reminds me of an old French saying about the Brits, "France has two religions and a hundred sauces, Britain has a hundred religions and two sauces - brown and white". We have maybe a half a dozen parties, two of them are every likely to form government, the others are for fringe-dwellers. You have quite a number of parties which might form government. We've never had a Progressive Conservative party, ours are just the usual reactionary types.

Our bears won't rip your head off (as you would be aware they're not really "bears" but then our politicians aren't really politicians either, just overblown egos with legs).

----------


## oscarmitre

> I have known a number of Aussies.   They have terrible parties.


The worst is the Liberal Party, followed by the National Party.

----------


## Trinnity

> We've never had a Progressive Conservative party,


"Progressive" and "conservative" are polar opposites here. "Progressive" is a code term for Marxist.

----------


## Mainecoons

Not really.  Progressives are the new National Socialists.  Look who they are in bed with.  It ain't the communists.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Recently watched a movie about three young people (two girls, one guy) who were the victims of some crazed lunatic when the three visited some out of the way crater somewhere in the bush. 

Horrible acting and why the scene inside a bar in the middle of nowhere with four of the ugliest Aussies you ever met? The scene added nothing to the plot other than finally telling the audience that after a boring 30 minutes of loathsome storytelling that it now was a semi-mediocre movie?

----------


## oscarmitre

> "Progressive" and "conservative" are polar opposites here. "Progressive" is a code term for Marxist.


I was thinking of Canada - they had one. Their politics, compared to ours, are very complex.

----------


## oscarmitre

> Recently watched a movie about three young people (two girls, one guy) who were the victims of some crazed lunatic when the three visited some out of the way crater somewhere in the bush. 
> 
> Horrible acting and why the scene inside a bar in the middle of nowhere with four of the ugliest Aussies you ever met? The scene added nothing to the plot other than finally telling the audience that after a boring 30 minutes of loathsome storytelling that it now was a semi-mediocre movie?


Was that "Wolf Creek" or its sequel ("Wolf Creek 2")?

----------


## sargentodiaz

I will never forget the movie about something like Snowy Mountain. Great scenery.

I think most people think of The Outback and Kangaroos. Few have any idea of what a huge variety of landscapes there are and how one part of the continent can differ so great from another.

I do here there are awesome beaches there.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Was that "Wolf Creek" or its sequel ("Wolf Creek 2")?


Yes, Wolf Creek. I was more interested in the crater than the movie. Is that the real name of that crater in Australia?

----------

